# Norton Subscription Ending. Need Advice.



## Polarman (Jun 26, 2008)

When i upgraded last September, i decided to put Vista in my new rig and needed a Vista compatible anti-virus software. My aging Norton Internet Security 2003 that i used for 4 years could not be used anymore so i purchased NAV 2008.

Before you say Norton is utter crap, bloated, memory hogging and so on, read on.

I never had any issues using Norton since version 1.0 under Windows 95. But now, i'm thinking to try out an alternative since my subscription is ending in 70ish days. I need some advice from people that uses Vista about a replacement Anti-virus. I'll take this time to make my mind up.

Thx.


----------



## panchoman (Jun 26, 2008)

try nod32 or kaspersky


----------



## erocker (Jun 26, 2008)

Avast home edition.  It's free, I've been using it for a couple years now, and it works great!


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 26, 2008)

+1 for avast.  Never had an infection.  And it's free!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 26, 2008)

threatfire : http://www.threatfire.com


----------



## OldMX (Jun 26, 2008)

Avast, cant go wrong with it


----------



## AsRock (Jun 26, 2008)

Avast for sure. Before There Firewall is bloated for sure as it used to be only about 3.5 meg till they added all there crap to it.  Dunno about there AV being bloated though.

I do know that aVast is dam good at what it does.  kaspersky is another great one to use too but not freeware as i know of.


----------



## Error 404 (Jun 26, 2008)

Avast! and Threatfire make a great combo: they dont use much system resources (both run happily on my laptop), and dont intefere with each other.
I installed Avast! then Threatfire, because threatfire is meant to run alongside another AV.
Avast! has a cool feature that I find very useful: a pre-boot scan! It means that if you know you have a virus, you can kill them before they're loaded!


----------



## xfire (Jun 26, 2008)

Could any one test the free version of Rising Antivirus
I've been using it for about a month and havent had a virus until now but I am prone to very little virus as I don't visit too many website. So anyone willing to test it.


----------



## paybackdaman (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't know about anyone else, but I use AVG 8.0 Free edition. Never had an infection with any of the other versions [i.e. 7.5]. It is great. Avast! is also a good free program.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 26, 2008)

Go with kaspersky ive had it for a few months now and first class is my verdict.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 26, 2008)

Avast and avg are both free, and I've never had any problems of infections w/ either. Bitdefender also has a free version and is good.


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 26, 2008)

Avast! It's a great program.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 26, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> +1 for avast.  Never had an infection.  And it's free!



Your logic there is flawed. The fact that it never found anything doesn't mean you weren't/aren't infected. Perhaps it didn't work and therefor didn't find anything.


----------



## Error 404 (Jun 26, 2008)

Anyone know of a good frre firewall? Needs to be low on system resources, but effective.
I want to keep viruses out of my laptop!


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 26, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Your logic there is flawed. The fact that it never found anything doesn't mean you weren't/aren't infected. Perhaps it didn't work and therefor didn't find anything.


Exactly. I use Windows Notepad to check for antiviruses. It never found anything. Therefore I've never had an infection. 

I'm very impressed with McAfee Enterprise 8.5. it's got a LOT of lock-down options and controls. But I dont think its available retail.


----------



## Darknova (Jun 26, 2008)

I've used both AVG and NOD32, both are great, but NOD32 is better. 

AVG gave me too many false positives, and locks you out of using whatever it is it thinks is a virus, which is a good thing, if it is a virus, but if you know 100% it's not there's nothing you can do, you have to shut down AVG to do anything.

Been using NOD32 for about 4 months now (after using AVG for years) and I'm really impressed with it. Lightweight, updates are very regular (sometimes hourly) and I've not yet had a false positive, have had it catch a number of viruses and cleaned them up very quickly.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 26, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> Exactly. I use Windows Notepad to check for antiviruses. It never found anything. Therefore I've never had an infection.
> 
> I'm very impressed with McAfee Enterprise 8.5. it's got a LOT of lock-down options and controls. But I dont think its available retail.



How about doing a quick antivirus test. Scan the attached file with notepad and McAfee or any other program. See how many actually find the virus.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 26, 2008)

Acess denied. McAfee reports:

26/06/2008	14:07:24	Blocked by Access Protection rule 	ICE-QUAD\Administrator	C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\6DJK50NM\random%20file[1].txt	Anti-virus Maximum Protectionrotect cached files from password and email address stealers	Action blocked : Read


What was that Dan? A false positive, or real virus?


----------



## msgclb (Jun 26, 2008)

I've used Norton for years but for some reason their products have turned to crap. I downloaded Kaspersky Internet Security trial and was at day 28 when my ISP (cox) sent me an email saying that Cox and McAfee had teamed up to offer a Cox Security Suite for free; a $69.99 value. I've removed KIS and installed the cox product. If it doesn't pan out then I'll purchase KIS. If you want to pay then KIS is my suggestion.


----------



## Polarman (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm always skeptical about "free" stuff. I prefer to buy and support good software.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 27, 2008)

msgclb said:


> I've used Norton for years but for some reason their products have turned to crap. I downloaded Kaspersky Internet Security trial and was at day 28 when my ISP (cox) sent me an email saying that Cox and McAfee had teamed up to offer a Cox Security Suite for free; a $69.99 value. I've removed KIS and installed the cox product. If it doesn't pan out then I'll purchase KIS. If you want to pay then KIS is my suggestion.



Comcast  "COUGH" give you McAfee for free.  Tell ya what i thought i'd try it again  and i know i'll NEVER try it again now...  Less crap would come from a dinosaur.


----------



## niko084 (Jun 27, 2008)

If your going to pay get Nod32  *Kaspersky is number 2 now  and I had personal arguments with their sales department, it's a good product though*

Don't touch Norton, CA, McAfee....

If you want to go free get Avast by all means


----------



## msgclb (Jun 27, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Comcast  "COUGH" give you McAfee for free.  Tell ya what i thought i'd try it again  and i know i'll NEVER try it again now...  Less crap would come from a dinosaur.



You need to put your glasses on! There's a big difference between *Cox *and Comcast. I understand Comcast has a bad reputation but I haven't had any problems with *Cox*. I don't believe *Cox* is doing this out of the kindness of their heart.


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 27, 2008)

erocker said:


> Avast home edition.  It's free, I've been using it for a couple years now, and it works great!



very true, i love avast.


----------



## CStylen (Jun 27, 2008)

Just for reference, Norton 360 let me download, save and open the file that Dan posted.  Did a full scan and all it found was the usual tracking cookie...

Time for a new AV or was the file clean?


----------



## Darknova (Jun 27, 2008)

CStylen said:


> Just for reference, Norton 360 let me download, save and open the file that Dan posted.  Did a full scan and all it found was the usual tracking cookie...
> 
> Time for a new AV or was the file clean?



It was ironic...


----------



## CStylen (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks, sometimes I am a bit slow...


----------



## das müffin mann (Jun 27, 2008)

avast for free (wanna save some cash)
kaspersky or nod32 if you wanna pay (top notch)


----------



## Triprift (Jun 27, 2008)

Polarman said:


> I'm always skeptical about "free" stuff. I prefer to buy and support good software.



Then get urself Kaspersky the av proggy ive ever used


----------



## Vagike (Jun 27, 2008)

If you use torrents.... look for Norton Gold Edition.


----------



## niko084 (Jun 27, 2008)

Vagike said:


> If you use torrents.... look for Norton Gold Edition.



Why don't you go check Norton's standing in antivirus tests.... It should be banned.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 27, 2008)

Error 404 said:


> Anyone know of a good frre firewall? Needs to be low on system resources, but effective.
> I want to keep viruses out of my laptop!



Comodo Firewall. Its free including the pro version. 



Polarman said:


> I'm always skeptical about "free" stuff. I prefer to buy and support good software.


Dont be. Its usually better than paid for software. 



Vagike said:


> If you use torrents.... look for Norton Gold Edition.


Norton is the worst pile of shit I have ever seen. Just because one would "use torrents" does not make Norton any better than Kaspersky, Nod32, Avast!, etc. (though Kaspersky, Nod32, Avast, etc are better than Norton. )


----------



## Triprift (Jun 27, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Why don't you go check Norton's standing in antivirus tests.... It should be banned.



Agreed even trying to uninstall the thing was mind boggelingly difficult just about needed a degree to figure out how its done lol.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 27, 2008)

you can get kaspersky for $10 off ebay.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 27, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Your logic there is flawed. The fact that it never found anything doesn't mean you weren't/aren't infected. Perhaps it didn't work and therefor didn't find anything.



It's the main defense, not the only one.

What do you use, oh he of the virus-ridden Notepad jokes?


----------



## Vagike (Jun 27, 2008)

Before Everyone Takes A Giant Fucking Shit On Me, I Have Only Been Using Norton Cause It Is What Has Been Working For Me To The Best Of My Knowledge!

If You And Any One Has Information Supporting Your Arguement, Present It. Otherwise, Quit Being A Bunch Of Douche-bags And Flaming Other Posts. This Is An Open-ended Thread Asking For *opinions And Suggestions*.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 27, 2008)

Norton is bloated, doesnt like to uninstall when told to, does absolute shit, doesnt actually delete a virus IF it finds one. 

You want the information and we are giving it to you. We are telling you that Norton is crap. We are not "shitting on you". We are giving you OUR experiences and Norton has been shit for a lot of years. For all you know, you could be riddled with viruses and not even know it. 

So instead of coming off and calling us a bunch of douche bags when you are relatively new to the forum, take our advice or not at all. Simple. We've all given you our "opinions and suggestions." Yet, you dont like our answers and call us dbags. Yeah...okay.


----------



## Vagike (Jun 27, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Why don't you go check Norton's standing in antivirus tests.... It should be banned.



show these tests ^^^


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 27, 2008)

Vagike said:


> show these tests ^^^



Here:

http://www.av-comparatives.org/seiten/ergebnisse_2008_05.php

Windows Viruses, Norton catches 6%. You be the judge.

Edit: I didnt realize that I had to link to their main page because they dont want me linking to a graph for w/e reason. 

So do this: go to http://www.av-comparatives.org/ then go to comparitives. (last link before the list of AV's) Go to number 18 and online results, and that is the chart i tried to link.


----------



## RaDaR (Jun 27, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Your logic there is flawed. The fact that it never found anything doesn't mean you weren't/aren't infected. Perhaps it didn't work and therefor didn't find anything.



Crap


----------



## Error 404 (Jun 27, 2008)

How come Norton isn't classified as a virus?
Seriously:
It slows down your PC heaps, it is damn hard to uninstall, and it periodically downloads stuff!
How has Norton gotten by on their current products??
Anyway: whatever antivirus you get, run ThreatFire alongside it! You will almost NEVER get another virus, and it runs quietly in the background. Its also simple to use, but it still has plenty of options.
@ Crashnburn, I shall download Comodo!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 27, 2008)

RaDaR said:


> Crap



Very constructive. Just be aware that such responses are not tolerated here.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 27, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> Acess denied. McAfee reports:
> 
> 26/06/2008	14:07:24	Blocked by Access Protection rule 	ICE-QUAD\Administrator	C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\6DJK50NM\random%20file[1].txt	Anti-virus Maximum Protectionrotect cached files from password and email address stealers	Action blocked : Read
> 
> ...



Read the message, you're not allowed to open things from cached locations, ie temp internet files. Fair measure of protection I'd say.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm on nod32 here,trouble is it deletes stuff sometimes when i try to download them,keygens mainly.I guess they must be viruses or infected sometimes.

Norton is poo,the only real way to get rid of it,is a reinstall.


----------



## Polarman (Jun 28, 2008)

That's why they did an uninstall utility( Norton Removal tool):

http://service1.symantec.com/Suppor...5033108162039?OpenDocument&seg=hm&lg=en&ct=us

I'll probably try out Nod32 when the time comes.


----------



## GLD (Jun 28, 2008)

erocker said:


> Avast home edition.  It's free, I've been using it for a couple years now, and it works great!



I 2nd that. I used Norton back in the ME days and loved it. I then used McAfee but found Avast when I decided to stop paying for my ani virus software. Avast has never left me feeling ripped off. How could I , it is free.  For what ever reason I tried the Norton in the Google pack, or somewhere. I found out you need to search the Norton site for the uninstall program.  I wont be messing with Norton again.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 28, 2008)

msgclb said:


> You need to put your glasses on! There's a big difference between *Cox *and Comcast. I understand Comcast has a bad reputation but I haven't had any problems with *Cox*. I don't believe *Cox* is doing this out of the kindness of their heart.



I'm just on about the AV being rubbish..  As for it being free from Cox and Comcast it's not free. it's like FREE games with some thing  your paying one way or the other.

I've not seen a tracking cookie since i started to us Mozilla.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 28, 2008)

As for a firewall, if you have DSL or even cable ( I think cable modems have a hardware firewall built in) you wont need one. Hardware is alot better than software. Youll of course, still have to open ports to game and download torrents and such.


----------



## Polarman (Jul 12, 2008)

Update:

I installed NOD 32's trial version and it feels very nice, I'll definitly purchase it when the trial ends.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 13, 2008)

Excellent thanks for the update mon i havnt used it myself but it sounds pretty good from what ppl have said.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2008)

if you want to try another one, kaspersky 8 is out now. Its a lot less clunky and the problems with the 'advanced' mode mentioned earlier are gone.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 13, 2008)

Back some time now i remember reinstalling windows and the Norton Subscription  would reset. this was back around 2001 version.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 13, 2008)

Mussels said:


> if you want to try another one, kaspersky 8 is out now. Its a lot less clunky and the problems with the 'advanced' mode mentioned earlier are gone.



It is thanks Mussels for letting us no love Kaspersky


----------

